# Daniel Lanois gives his favourite AC30 a workout



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol I thought he was only a producer, just recently discovered he's also a great musician thanks to this video, great tone in this video.

[video]http://www.musicradar.com/video/daniel-lanois-gives-his-favourite-ac30-a-workout-3Y15MS9QY4jE2[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

He's a great musician. Seen him live a couple of years ago at a smaller theatre here in Ottawa. Funny thing was that when he decided to take a solo, he just reached around and cranked the volume on his AC30. No fiddling around with boost pedals etc for that guy!.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> He's a great musician. Seen him live a couple of years ago at a smaller theatre here in Ottawa. Funny thing was that when he decided to take a solo, he just reached around and cranked the volume on his AC30. No fiddling around with boost pedals etc for that guy!.


I saw him in Belleville and he was doing the same thing. I thought that was awesome! Pedals? What are pedals???


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I've enjoyed his solo records and much of his work as a producer but I saw him once with Blackie and the Rodeo Kings and once solo and both times he mad a lot of noise without making much music. It was particularly distracting with the Rodeo Kings. It was at a festival and maybe it was a thing they were going through that weekend.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I remember seeing him perform at the Junos a few years back and just as he started to play, his amp stopped working. So he just held his guitar (a hollow-body electric) very close to his mouth and played and sang into the same mic. He wasn't phased by it at all. No celebrity hissy fit because his gear wasn't working. He didn't get rattled or look lost. In an instant, he just did the smartest thing that could possibly be done to make it work as best as it could. I'm willing to bet 95% of the audience had no idea there was even a problem. I thought that was very cool.
> 
> Love his solo stuff. I've seen him play live at the Edmonton and Calgary Folk Festivals - just him, a guitar and two Marshall stacks. Absolutely amazing.


awesome story! I'm searching youtube right now!

Also, I love that he played a Folk festival with 2 Marshall stacks


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks, that was nice to see.
i like that kind of footage.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you jumped straight to the performance, you could almost mistake that for Neil Young!

Cool vid.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

keto said:


> If you jumped straight to the performance, you could almost mistake that for Neil Young!
> 
> Cool vid.


He produced the "modified acoustic" album that Neil released a couple of years ago.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry, hurt my ears. Had to stop after 1/2 minute.
Possibly overdriving microphone input.

I know how great P90 can sound in a LP.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

keto said:


> If you jumped straight to the performance, you could almost mistake that for Neil Young!
> 
> Cool vid.


If you had the sound off you could almost mistake him for Hank Williams Jr..


----------

